# Mysterious Engine Problem



## JohnnyB. (Apr 8, 2010)

I was mowing my grass and I got a little close to the edge of the creek. The front end started sliding on me and I hopped off. I did not scalp anything or run over anything big. The dead man switch in seat operated correctly and the mower cut off. Thankfully the mower did not go completely down gully. I was able to pull it back to level ground. Now it won't start at all. It won't even fire like it wants to start. Checked all the dead man switches I could find and they are not sticking. Replaced soleniod that is located under seat. checked all wiring. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## mrdrywall (Apr 5, 2010)

Does it turn over?I think I would disconnect the battery for say,30 seconds,then reconnect.If you have the owners manual,try looking in there.Might be some sort of reset procedure.Also what about fuses?


----------



## JohnnyB. (Apr 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention, I also replaced the fuses. I will try the battery idea. thanks


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Pull the carb. Many times when the machine has an abrupt episode like that or even flipping over, that will upset the carb. I have worked on machines that have tipped over on to its side and the carb needle was knocked crooked.
Take out the spark plug, pour a little gas down the hole, install the plug and see if it fires. If it does, you have upset the carb.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

can you post the model numer of the mower and the engine?


----------



## doublea (Aug 16, 2010)

Check the oil level; could have run the crankcase full of gas !


----------

